# Willard Norris rd report



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Was gonna try to be funny earlier but when the water got to about 3" in the garage and 1/2" from flooding my house I lost my sense of humor. Been helping dry the floors of my neighbors house for the last few hours. Hope everyone is safe and prayers to those that are not. Also praying for the rain to slow. Be safe!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah. I hope it lets up soon. I've never seen water like this over here in Beulah.
Didn't get water in the house, but when it started coming in the garage we got nervous and prepared for evac. Water is way down already so it's draining pretty well.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

As long as everyone stays safe, "valuables" are replaceable! Don't take chances folks!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Jason said:


> As long as everyone stays safe, "valuables" are replaceable! Don't take chances folks!


 
Amen brother...:yes:


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Amen, better to be safe than sorry.


----------

